# Ray Allen on his time in Milwaukee, and George Karl



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> When Allen was introduced before the Bucks' 86-77 victory over the Celtics on Sunday, he received a rousing ovation from the near-sellout Bradley Center crowd. He scored just eight points on 2-of-11 shooting and failed to make a three-point shot in five attempts.
> 
> "That's what I planned on; that's what I had hoped," Allen said of staying in Milwaukee. "I was looking at building and trying to create something great. I always modeled my career after what Brett Favre did in Green Bay; they won a Super Bowl.
> 
> "I didn't feel I needed to be in a big market to achieve greatness or even to win a championship. It was all about trying to create a mentality of having a dynasty here. We started doing that. I think we were one or two players away from doing that."


Lots of interesting stuff here: http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/41293962.html


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allenon his time in Milwaukee, and George Karl*

 Sad to hear; nothing like leaving Seattle.


----------

